# Zero Clearance Insert for Makita 2708?



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried amking a zero clearnace insert for a Makita tablesaw? I do not have nearly the table thickness to work with that a Delta or similar saw provide. I have maybe as little as 1/8" to replace the two aluminum inserts (one regular, one dado) that came with the saw many years ago. I use the saw constantly. It has never provided me with any trouble. I have it mounted on a cabinet that I roll around my small basement shop.

Many thanks,

CB


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you could make a regular thickness plate (3/8" / 1/2") and just route the outer edge to whatever the original plates were to fit flush in the opening. not ideal, but better than having the whole insert 1/8" thick.


----------



## dcpugh (Jan 14, 2013)

I cut one out of red oak for a 2708 someone gave me last year. Routed out the back so it fit the bracket. I don't have the dado set, so I'll just use this for now. I may make a plywood one in the future if I get the dado set.

This took a few tries but I got a good fit eventually.


----------

